# Happy fathers day



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Hope we all ( and all the mothers that have the job of being mother and father ) have a great fathers day .. and to all that are not fathers/mothers Ihave not forgotten you ,, you have a great day too ..


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

hope you are having a wonderful fathers day Tom


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you Mare ,, had a great day , picnic by the lake ,and no I did not fish .. haven't fished for around 25 years .. hope your day was a great one


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Tom. Daughter called and said if I drove fast I could go to a ball game with her.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

so did you an Kare enjoy the ball game with your Daughter ???


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No way could I drive fast enough to make the ball game. Plus I had to be home Monday morning to go collect my 3d swarm. She lives in ElClair Wisconsin now.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

come on Al ,, all you would of had to do was put the pedal to the metal , and fly low , no we knew you wouldn't make/try it but , had to have some fun ,, my girls are not much fun right now as they are in protect mode, so the past 3 weeks has not been bee fun .. so that's the 3rd swarm now ,, even swarms , are few , now I really know why the in protect mode .. even garden flowers are not much in bloom


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You got to be kidding about nothing in bloom. We are about in the middle of thre multa flora rose blooms as well as the dog woods. bass wood is real close to blooming and the milk weed just started. Lawn is covered with the little dutch clover and the vacant fields have the mathom red clover in bloom. Our gale road yard has yellow sweet clover in bloom and some small daisy Kares keeps asking if it is the fall blooming Northern Bed Straw, No it isn't.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

even flower beds have few blooms around here


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Seems we don't get much more than 3 days with out some rain. It is far from dry. Tuesday we had to ford the pond to get to that island yard. 

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

3 days ???? I don't think theres been 2 days here with out getting watered ,, and to be truthful we have very few one days , with out rain ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I never relized your growing season was so far behind ours till last night. Kares daughter called to say happy birthday to Kare which I forgot. She told Kare her lilacs were just blooming. Ours have bloomed almost a month ago.
Got another two swarm calls yesterday, they called the home phone and not the cell phone and I wasn't home till late.

Should finish the first round of Nuc building today. Week of rain ion the long range forecast
so just in time.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,, you tell that young lady ,,, HAPPY BIRTHDAY from Bon and me.. 

SO now you got the boot in the butt !!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Naw she is a good wife and said I had enogh going on with the bees and fixing stuff at her moms as well as doing stuff for the BIL and his wife. Be sides I had bought a car soon after being married for Kare to drive while hers was in thwe shop after hitting a deer. I plated it a month early and that has stuck for a very long time.
Here in Michigan your plates are due on your birthday.

Went to give a friend a hand with a swarm yesterday. also Got my own call but it is a woman who calls every year when the colony of bees living in a porch colum beards up in hot weather.

 Al


----------

